
Advanced iOS Core Data Framework - singjie
https://engineering.garena.com/advanced-core-data/
======
olenhad
Great write up! I've made the same mistake of having too many subclassed
entities, and realising my queries getting slower because my indexes were not
being used. I think Apple should mention this caveat in their official
documentation. I'm sure many folks have been bitten by this issue.

